# Silent Hill 1 für den PC?



## herzblume (14. September 2009)

*Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Gibt es *Silent Hill 1* für den PC? Womöglich lauffähig unter *Windows Vista oder XP*?

Danke für etwaige Hinweise.

Mich hat nämlich der Film so fasziniert und gespielt habe ich bisher nur *Silent Hill 2*, von dem ich auch mehr als begeistert war.

MfG

_herzblume_


----------



## bumi (14. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

[quote uid="8164163" unm="herzblume"]Hallo ihr Lieben!

Gibt es *Silent Hill 1* für den PC? Womöglich lauffähig unter *Windows Vista oder XP*?_
_[/quote]   

Leider nein... Silent Hill 2 war der erste Titel der Serie der auch auf anderen Plattformen erschienen ist, Teil 1 gibt/gab es exklusiv nur für die Playstation und wurde auch später nie portiert.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

[quote uid="8164762" unm="bumi"][quote uid="8164163" unm="herzblume"]Hallo ihr Lieben!

Gibt es *Silent Hill 1* für den PC? Womöglich lauffähig unter *Windows Vista oder XP*?_
_ 
[/quote]

Leider nein... Silent Hill 2 war der erste Titel der Serie der auch auf anderen Plattformen erschienen ist, Teil 1 gibt/gab es exklusiv nur für die Playstation und wurde auch später nie portiert.   

[/quote]


Sicher? Also ich hab da einige Seiten gefunden, die das anscheinend als Pc Version anbieten. Allerdings als Torrent-Datei...hmm  
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3573553/Silent_Hill_I_for_PC
kleinEdit: Wäre das den legal, die herunterzuladen?

_edit bumi: Links entfernt_


----------



## bumi (14. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

[quote uid="8164829" unm="Agent-Smith-7"][quote uid="8164762" unm="bumi"][quote uid="8164163" unm="herzblume"]Hallo ihr Lieben!

Gibt es *Silent Hill 1* für den PC? Womöglich lauffähig unter *Windows Vista oder XP*?_
_ 
[/quote]

Leider nein... Silent Hill 2 war der erste Titel der Serie der auch auf anderen Plattformen erschienen ist, Teil 1 gibt/gab es exklusiv nur für die Playstation und wurde auch später nie portiert. [/quote]

Sicher? Also ich hab da einige Seiten gefunden, die das anscheinend als Pc Version anbieten. Allerdings als Torrent-Datei...hmm  
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3573553/Silent_Hill_I_for_PC
kleinEdit: Wäre das den legal, die herunterzuladen?

_edit bumi: Links entfernt_
[/quote]
Nun, Laut Wikipedia oder Seiten wie ign.com besteht tatsächlich nur eine Version für die Playstation. Was du gelinkt hast, war schon mit Windows spielbar, allerdings handelte es dich dabei um einen Playstation-Port inklusive integriertem Emulator - somit also etwas Illegales.
Ich würde dich bitten, solche Links in Zukunft zu unterlassen, bzw. dich erst zu informieren ob so etwas erlaubt ist oder nicht. Im Zweifelsfalle halt einfach eine PM an einen Moderator schicken (z.B. mich)


----------



## JohnCarpenter (14. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

Außerdem ist SH1 (dass es übrigens nicht nur als PS1-Original, sondern auch im Playstation Store zum Download gibt), technisch ..äh ... anstrengend. Ich habe mir, ebenfalls als SH-Fan, mal eine gebrauchte CD gekauft und es damals auf einer PS2 gezockt.
SH2 ist etwa wie SH1 in gut - man muss schon sehr Fan sein und am besten beide Augen zudrücken (also permanent), um diese Anfänge der 3D-Spielegrafik geniesen zu können.
Aber ich hab's durchgespielt - immerhin    .


----------



## golani79 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

Na ja, ist zwar schon älter, aber so schlimm wie du tust, ist es nun auch wieder nicht.

Außerdem hat mir Teil 1 spielerisch um einiges besser gefallen, als Teil 2.

SH1:
www.psu.com/media/articles/psu_champions_silenthill/silent_hill_1.jpg

SH2:
www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/568/16051_full.jpg


----------



## herzblume (15. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich hab' mich ja mal ein bisschen im Netz umgesehen und dabei doch etwas gefunden:
http://www.google.de/search?q=... 

Liebe Grüße,

_herzblume
_

*Edit Nali*: Bitte in Zukunft die "richtigen Links" verwenden / posten. Hier im Forum ist genug Platz und da braucht man im eigentlichen Beitrag keine URL-Verzkürzen, -Umleitungen, -Einbettungen, etc. Danke.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

[quote uid="8166196" unm="herzblume"]Ich hab' mich ja mal ein bisschen im Netz umgesehen und dabei doch etwas gefunden:
[/quote]Auch das sind keine offiziellen PC-Versionen. Siehe Beitrag weiter oben von bumi.


----------



## MYSLF (15. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*



> Außerdem ist SH1 (dass es übrigens nicht nur als PS1-Original, sondern auch im Playstation Store zum Download gibt), technisch ..äh ... anstrengend. Ich habe mir, ebenfalls als SH-Fan, mal eine gebrauchte CD gekauft und es damals auf einer PS2 gezockt.
> SH2 ist etwa wie SH1 in gut - man muss schon sehr Fan sein und am besten beide Augen zudrücken (also permanent), um diese Anfänge der 3D-Spielegrafik geniesen zu können.
> Aber ich hab's durchgespielt - immerhin      .


   In welchem Store?

Im DE Store war es ja eine kurze Zeit lang erhältlich, wurde jedoch entfernt.

G


----------



## Lordlaz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Silent Hill 1 für den PC?*

ich hatte früher denn ersten teil von silent hill auf der konsole gespielt und es war schon sehr atmosphärisch,besonders im dunklen räumen bin ich immer gelaufen vor panik (schreck)    
   Silent hill 4 hat mir auch gut gefallen von der story her,daß man in einem raum eingeschlossen ist.bzw.den raum nicht mehr verlassen konnte.

   naja ich kanns dir nur empfehlen,hättest du mich vor ein paar jahren gefragt,hätte ich dir das spiel geschenkt für die konsole,habs aber leider schon verkauft.

   naja viel spass noch mit dem spiel...


----------

